# RH Cutting The Deck



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

A little more relaxation. Walk, turn, shoot and cut.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

does your luck ever run out?


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Awesome shooting! You should be playing 3 card....you just had a straight flush 7, 8, 9 of clubs :rofl:

Todd


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

What can I say, other than awesome shooting!!


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Looks like that therapy is working pretty good for you. Fantastic shooting.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

OH MY Man you still are awesome...Excellent shooting...

Are you using the ball bearing RH Shooter?.....

It is always a great pleasure to watch your shooting video's..~~~~~AKAOldmiser


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

oldmiser said:


> OH MY Man you still are awesome...Excellent shooting...
> 
> Are you using the ball bearing RH Shooter?.....
> 
> It is always a great pleasure to watch your shooting video's..~~~~~AKAOldmiser


This one does not have the bearings.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

WOW! Some very fine shooting Marty! You gonna be right there at the top at MJ's shoot in August! :bowdown:


----------



## Lug (Nov 12, 2013)

Great shooting! 1. At your level of accuracy and consistency, does the RH matter much? 2. How much more accurate are bands than tubes on the RH? You used to shoot the RH tubes. I always enjoy your videos. Thanks.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Lug said:


> Great shooting! 1. At your level of accuracy and consistency, does the RH matter much? 2. How much more accurate are bands than tubes on the RH? You used to shoot the RH tubes. I always enjoy your videos. Thanks.


I still make mistakes with a regular shooter sometimes by slightly canting or not being consistent with the cant. The RH takes that out of the equation. I really see it when I do aerial shots. With a fixed head I might hit the fork if not conscious of my hand. With the RH , I just point and shoot. It does it for me.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Very nice shooting TF.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Amazing accuracy, thanks for sharing


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Amazing!!!!! Love to watch your videos.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow so cool 
Cheers


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

Quick and accurate, both things only come together after many practise!!  Good shooting!!!!

SSPT...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

TF, you are soooo nasty! Great shooting.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## erniepc1 (Jun 7, 2014)

All I can say is wow! I sure have a long way to go.


----------

